# Groundhog Day



## Carolyn (Feb 2, 2005)

The Groundhog Saw His Shadow this morning in Connecticut!



http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US

EARLY SPRING!!!








-Carolyn


----------



## Rowan (Feb 2, 2005)

I love that tradition you have . 

Here's hoping he's right and you have an early spring.

Groundhog Day is one of my favourite films, completely off topic but just thought I'd mention it .

Kate


----------



## bluebird (Feb 2, 2005)

Im loooking at seed catalogs today.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 2, 2005)

Dogarnit! I think my weatherman had itwrong.Someone just told me if they see their shadow, we're infor another 6 weeks of winter.

Confusion setsin.



I can't believe my weatherman had itwrong.



-Carolyn


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 2, 2005)

omg! would that include here in Minnesota too?this is soo exciting! lol POOL SURFING!! yeah! lol well Cinn just pee'don my blanket gotta go wash that! lol


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2005)

A weatherman wrong? That NEVER happens!! 

Every year at this time I just want to rent _Groundhog Day. _I love that movie.

Well, I'm thinking most of us coulduse an early spring this year.


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 2, 2005)

By the way, the "real" groundhog, PunxatawneyPhil, also saw his shadow this morning. Boo Hiss. FYI Neither Stephieor Bella saw there shadows this morning, but of course they are houserabbits.


----------



## Em (Feb 2, 2005)

i cant wait for winter to be over so i can put my bun outside for the first time!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 2, 2005)

Happy birthday to meeee....happy birthday to meeee....

lololol



Rose


----------



## Rowan (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it your birthday??

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

Sorry I don't have smiley central so I can't put up cakes and balloons and stuff, just imagine them there 

Kate


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 2, 2005)

So I am currently in Punxsutawney staying with mymom. It is nothing like the movie and neither is going to seethe groundhog. I got absolutely no sleep last night becausethere were all kinds of drunk people on the streets yelling and singingand my dogs kept barking at them. It was great fun.

As far as I know, when the groundhog sees his shadow, it means 6 moreweeks of winter. I think it would make more sense the otherway, but I remember my Nana reading me a story when I was little (shelived here her whole life) where the groundhog comes out of his burrow,sees his shadow and is scared back into his house for 6 more weeks ofsleep.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 2, 2005)

Being scared of your own shadow has nothing to do with weather pattens though 

I figure, if you see your shadow, the sun is out, and if the sun is out, then its not snowing, which means its not winterlike..

If he came out in the middle of a snowstorm you mean to tell me they'd say no more winter? lol


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 2, 2005)

shoot! its still cloudy here.. the winter likething... i've notcied (yes just noticed since my 17 years in Minnesota)that every winter you cant see the sky because its soooo cloudy! andthe sun is coverd by the clouds! DARN CLOUDS AND SNOW AND ICE! lol.. iwanna go swimming and pool surf! lol since i dont live by the ocean icant surf.. so i have a inertube i run off my deck and jump on thatgets me across and back! if i can stay on that long! lol


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 2, 2005)

All I know is that even if there is 6 more weeksof winter left, it's better than the dreaded feeling of "3 more monthsof winter". I figure 6 weeks should fly by.... just know that it's onlya matter of weeks left makes wintery weather a little bit morebearable. I am so ready for spring! I cant wait til the warm weatherrolls around, the sun's out, and flowers start springing up from theground. I really cant wait til there's little buds on the trees......Yay! Spring is just around the corner.....


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 2, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> As far as I know, when the groundhog sees his shadow, itmeans 6 more weeks of winter.




You're absolutely correct. Thanks for clarifying.

Can't believe the weatherman got it wrong thismorning.



6 more weeks ofwinter???



-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Feb 2, 2005)

Gotta say that in Minnesota we have been havingunseasonably warm temps...makes me think that we are still in for somepretty serious winter weather. We never get off that lucky!! We haveour lovely two seasons, winter, and almost winter! I hope that we havean early spring this year. Last years growing season was cut quiteshort by the late cold temperatures and then the early freeze.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2005)

I hear you Fergi. It's been warmish here latelyand I feel it's the calm before the storm. We'll probably get threefeet in one dumping in March, usually happens that way.


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 2, 2005)

The day is warm and the snow is melting. Its very in ME today

Peter


----------



## pamnock (Feb 2, 2005)

The world's most famous animal forecaster -- U.S.rodent Punxsutawney Phil, from my home state of PA has forecast sixmore weeks ofwinter, as he crawled out of his Pennsylvanianhole on February 2 and saw his own shadow. The groundhogs inmy yard concur. 

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Bythe way, the "real" groundhog, Punxatawney Phil, also saw his shadowthis morning. Boo Hiss. FYI Neither Stephie or Bella saw there shadowsthis morning, but of course they are house rabbits.


I just saw it on the news. He's the "national" groundhog forecaster. *sigh*

Danged ground pigs :X


----------



## loplover (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok the legennd is that if Mr. Ground Hog sees hisshadow their is six more weeks of winter and if not ther is a mounthand a half left of winter.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 2, 2005)

*loplover wrote: *


> Okthe legennd is that if Mr. Ground Hog sees his shadow their is six moreweeks of winter and if not ther is a mounth and a half left ofwinter.




LOL -- so either way, I guess we'd still have 6 more weeks of winter 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 2, 2005)

They sure are Serious in Philly, Pam! Isaw that coverage thismorning.



I forgot about how they get dressed up and really make a tradition out of it.

It was fun. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 2, 2005)

6 more weeks will put us into Mid-March, which is normal. So I don't see why they bother with the groundhog... lol.


----------



## loplover (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah it is kinda a big joak


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2005)

sigh


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2005)

Six more weeks....and we always get the worse weather in March!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh no LOL! We've already had a pretty hectic winter! :?Feb seems to be our worst month for weather.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 2, 2005)

no it means more winter silly goose!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 2, 2005)

I know that LOL! I was sayin' we'vealready had a hectic winter here. I don't wantmoresnow or flooding LOL! :X


----------

